# how to keep black shirts black



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

I have a few black shirts hanging in the wardrobe, some have plastic dry cleaning protector bags on. All shirts are fairly new so have not been through the washing machine that much. I need a black shirt for a funeral so I checked these shirts and they are all (bar the newest) fading on the edges i.e collar tips and cuffs especially. Its not dust and it doesn`t wash out so whats happening, why are they fading in such a way?
Not showing off here, but they are decent shirts that cost a lot of money
Has anyone used one of those wash in colour additives? sure I have seen something of that ilk in Asda
Any ideas guys, its p*ssed me off to be honest

Si


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Black tie for funeral not a black shirt. Unless you are Italian and Cosa Nostra.


Paula


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

PaulaJayne said:


> Black tie for funeral not a black shirt. Unless you are Italian and Cosa Nostra.
> 
> Paula


True, old school etiquette. However when I arranged my dear Mums funeral I told everybody to dress in bright colours, that's what she would have wanted.

Back on topic, I don't believe any product will bring back the blackness to a faded garment.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Sorry about your circumstances, but I would wear a crisp white shirt with a black tie and suit to your function.

Black cotton shirts fade with age unfortunately (dust, wear and tear, UV fade etc) and if you apply a black dye to a black shirt, the black bits of the shirt will appear darker than the newly darkened faded bits.

If you are buying a black shirt in the future and want to reduce this fade problem then make sure it is a cotton mix shirt.
i.e 95% cotton and 5% man made blend like elastane etc.

Hope that helps.


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Do you possibly have moths? They can leave a residue like this that stains, and is impossible to remove.


----------

